

Who is Iran's Ali Khameini? - gwern
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/139643/akbar-ganji/who-is-ali-khamenei

======
dpw
His name is misspelled in the thread title. It's "Khamenei" (and pronounced a
bit liked "harmony").

~~~
gwern
That's what I get for not copy-pasting.

